# Toguard ce52 pro dashcam



## RonSt (11 mo ago)

I have a ToGuard ce52 pro dashcam. I just paid to have the hardworking installed to use this in my vehicle. I discovered the ToGuard android app is no longer working or supported for this model ToGuard dashcam. 

The ToGuard customer service was of no help and said they don't support this any longer. 

Is there another app that will work for this dashcam? I bought it two years ago and need it for my job. 

Thank You for any help.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Why do you need an app?
Record - Put sd card into computer to get recording


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

https://www.toguard.cc/pages/toguard-ce52g-ce50g-ce55g-dashgo-gps-player


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

this might work - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.helge.droiddashcam&hl=en&gl=US
Unless someone has the same model you are going to have to try different apps


----------



## RonSt (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Why do you need an app?
> Record - Put sd card into computer to get recording


Because I do legal work. I want to send the video footage to the cloud for safekeeping and be able to send to others.


----------



## RonSt (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> this might work - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.helge.droiddashcam&hl=en&gl=US
> Unless someone has the same model you are going to have to try different apps


Thank you


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Could you please post if that app works so others can benefit


----------



## RonSt (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Could you please post if that app works so others can benefit


I will try to see if it works this week and post how it goes. 
Thanks


----------

